# Terrible, but people keep buying?



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

:lol:


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

or how it mowed back in the late 90's.


----------



## Foxhound (Jul 20, 2018)

:lol:


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I hear it has a horn that yells "Omaha!"


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> I hear it has a horn that yells "Omaha!"


 :thumbup:


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

DSchlauch said:


>


@thegrassfactor 😂😂😂


----------



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

Ouch


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Awwww leave Peyton alone :lol:


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Oh that is so good. Too funny


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I saw the title and thought we were going to be talking about milorganite.


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> I saw the title and thought we were going to be talking about milorganite.


Well, they're both crap ....


----------

